# European Recovery Insurance



## Baggins (Jan 28, 2010)

Money saving tip.

Just phoned AA Insurance Services to temporarilly cancel following reminder of Direct Debit Multi-Trip renewal (£112.35 after discounts) as van now over 11 years old and was promptly offered renewal at £89 under 'SaverMember' offer.

Too good to resist.

BW


----------



## Hallii (Jan 28, 2010)

I joined the German ADAC.

96 Euros got me full european cover for me and the wife for breakdown, recovery, hotel if needed, driver to get your vehicle home if ill, and it's any vehicle, and it does cover the UK.

European cover is for a lot more countries as well, not just the EU.

Hallii


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 28, 2010)

Hallii said:


> I joined the German ADAC.
> 
> 96 Euros got me full european cover for me and the wife for breakdown, recovery, hotel if needed, driver to get your vehicle home if ill, and it's any vehicle, and it does cover the UK.
> 
> ...



We looked at the site but decided it was too much hastle to try and navigate the site in german


----------



## Hallii (Jan 29, 2010)

Phone the main number and ask for "English please" and they put you through to an English speaker.

I use Google languages to translate the pages.

Or use this  http://www.adac.de/mitgliedschaft/adac_membership/default.aspx

Hallii


----------



## t&s (Feb 15, 2010)

like Hallii ADAC dose it for me and the inclusive get you home or to hospital is a benifit the others do not give just look here : all in english 
The membership in ADAC


----------



## winchman (Jun 11, 2010)

I get free recovery with my classic policy from Pete Best as its a 1987 Fiat.
Often worth asking your insurers how much more for recovery
I used to use Autoaid, £35 for the year, read the reviews on moneysaving expert


----------



## adamhh (Jul 28, 2010)

I get European breakdown cover for £63 from my insurer Glynwoods. Ironically the only time I've called for them was outside my front door. The truck arrived within the hour and got me started in 20mins, but while the engine sounded bad for a few minutes he offered to tow me to my favoured mechanic, which I had told him was 100 miles away. They offer the service to those not taking insurance from them.


----------



## Beemer (Jul 28, 2010)

I got my initial insurance with caravan guard which includes uk and european breakdown ..a total of just over £300 ..quite impressed as I am a novice motorhome driver.  I did have 22 years in the Army driving a lot larger vehicles though!!


----------



## kell (Jul 30, 2010)

I have also just taken cover with ADAC, it cost me £71 for
any vehicle up to 7.5 ton, me or Mrs Kell driving, in any Euro country.

It is possible to work out the details from the main site as some pages are in English and I used Google translate for others.

It is not possible to join via the form on the site as it will only accept a German address and postcode, but you can join over the phone. It took me just 4 minutes and I can't speak a word of German.

One condition is that self build motorhomes must be registered as "camper" (motorcaravan) on the V5.


----------



## dolmen (Jul 30, 2010)

I've been holding off from purchasing cover, simply because its so complicated comparing like for like.

I have heard some good stories about ADAC and if you have any stories yourself that will help me decide that would be great.

TIA


----------



## Kontiki (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm trying to get breakdown insurance but one of the problems I find with many of them they have limits on trip length or number of trips  . I won a years free insurance with Sureterm (still trying to make sure the policy will cover us) expecting the 3rd attempt to get it right today. I initially also purchased the breakdown cover (thought as they were giving me the insurance for free it was the least I could do) I paid just over 46 pounds for what I thought was full breakdown cover with any trip limits. When the policy came it only covered me for trips up to a max of 90 days & I have to inform them  after a phone call this was cancelled & money refunded. At the moment the best I can find is back with Saga at 87 pounds for full EU cover without any restrictions. Not sure about trying Adac, do they have what you are covered for anywhere on the site.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Oct 30, 2010)

We are with ADAC.  79.5 euros covers myself and partner for all vehicles.  MH limits are up to 10m and 7.5t.  Cover in England provided by AA as their partner organisation.  No trip limits for vehicle cover but personal benefits are 92 days for Europe and 45 (I think) worldwide.

Joined over the phone and simply asked if someone could speak english.  There are english translations of the documents available.


----------



## Kontiki (Oct 30, 2010)

I was about to go with Comfort (been with them before so I know their policy covers everything - length of trip - weight - size - etc.) I was about to ring them when Sureterm called to say we had won a years free insurance (great news BUT it's getting a real pain to make sure I'm covered, had 2 sets of documents both wrong & now waiting fopr the 3rd set ) Their policy only covers you for 60 days insurance in the EU in any one trip but after much discussion & them going back to the underwriters they are giving me 365 days unlimited EU use (I'm still waiting for this to be confirmed in writing) I had to purchase the breakdown insurance but after getting the policy it only gave me the 90 days cover so it has been cancelled. If they don't get it sorted out soon I will just go ahead with Comfort for about 330 so I know I am properly covered. If they do come through with the insurance I might give Adac a call for the breakdown, reading some of the things you are covered for it looks pretty good value.


----------



## Sparks (Oct 31, 2010)

Currently looking into this cover:

ALPS Road Rescue (Europ Assistance)
http://www.clickcover.com/breakdown-insurance-information

£85 per year, covers trailers and caravans too.


----------



## Kontiki (Oct 31, 2010)

From their website 'must not excess a gross vehicle weight of 3,500kg, a length of 7m' mine is 3850 kgs & 7.04 metres 

Also 'You are covered for any number of trips, each up to 90 days in duration but not for longer stays and provided the outward and return journeys are completed in the Period of Cover'

for £87 Saga will cover me for the full year with no limit on trip duration & at the weight & length.


----------



## Sparks (Oct 31, 2010)

Kontiki said:


> for £87 Saga will cover me for the full year with no limit on trip duration & at the weight & length.


 
Any link? And do they cover trailers/caravans?

TIA


----------



## Tony Lee (Oct 31, 2010)

ADAC sent a recovery truck 150km and transported us 150km to a Ford service centre at Agadir in Morocco to get the security codes programmed back on to the keys.

 Cost zero - apart from one phone call to an English speaker back in Germany.

Don't want to have to try out their medical evacuation service though, but it is good to know it is there if needed.


----------



## Kontiki (Oct 31, 2010)

This is the link to  *SAGA INSURANCE* or if you want to call this is a list of their numbers *SAGA PHONE NUMBERS*

Been trying to read through the Adac cover, looks very good. Would the medical evacuation be almost as good as having medical insurance  not thinking of any minor problems but in the event of something major as the cost for me is too expensive to bother with.


----------



## Jetset Willy (Dec 8, 2010)

Be very wary of Recovery Insurances and make sure you read the small print.
 2 years ago my friend took the Euro cover extra with his RAC Insurance. When he had a breakdown in France they did sort it out but hit him for the charges back in the UK as he could not prove the van had been regularly serviced.


----------

